# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  أداء الفراعنة أول المفاجآت وضعف الحضور الجماهيري أكبر الصدمات

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

لم تمر حتى الآن سوى جولة واحدة فقط من فعاليات الدور الأول في كأس العالم للقارات 2009 التي تستضيفها جنوب أفريقيا حتى 28 حزيران/يونيو الحالي ولكن المباريات الأربع التي شهدتها البطولة حتى الآن تؤكد أن البطولة ستحفل بالأحداث المثيرة.

وشهدت ثلاث من المباريات الأربع التي أقيمت حتى الآن ثلاثة انتصارات لكنها لم تحدد حتى الآن ما يمكن أن يكون عليه شكل المجموعتين في نهاية الدور الأول حيث يتوقع الجميع ألا تحسم المنافسة في المجموعتين بشكل نهائي إلا مع نهاية الجولة الثالثة.

وربما نجحت منتخبات أسبانيا والبرازيل وإيطاليا في تحقيق الفوز في الجولة الأولى لكن المنتخب الأسباني كان الوحيد من الفرق الثلاثة الذي نجح في ترك انطباع جيد.

وكان افتتاح البطولة مثيرا للجدل بالفعل فقد نجحت جنوب أفريقيا في إبهار الحاضرين من خلال حفل الافتتاح المبسط الذي أعطى انطباعا جيدا لدى الكثيرين عما يمكن أن يشاهده العالم في كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

ولكن منتخب البافانا بافانا ، كما يطلق على منتخب جنوب أفريقيا ، لم يقدم ما يستحق ذكره خلال المباراة ا لافتتاحية وأكد أنه قد يكون نقطة الضعف الكبرى في استضافة بلاده للبطولة.

وما يؤكد ذلك أن الحضور الجماهيري اقتصر على بضعة آلاف في مباراة أسبانيا مع نيوزيلندا وعلى نحو 20 ألفا فقط في مباراة مصر مع البرازيل مما يعني أن المباريات المهمة لمشجعي جنوب أفريقيا هي التي يكون فريقها طرفا فيها فحسب.

وما قدمه منتخب جنوب أفريقيا في المباراة الأولى يبدو صدمة لمشجعي الفريق وقد يؤثر على النجاح الجماهيري في البطولة الحالية إذا خرج الفريق من الدور الأول وسيؤثر بالتالي على نجاح كأس العالم 2010 جماهيريا.

لذلك لم يكن غريبا أن يناشد السويسري جوزيف بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) رجال الإعلام في جنوب أفريقيا على حث وتحفيز الجماهير على حضور المباريات معربا عن قلقه الشديد من الإقبال الجماهيري الضعيف على حضور مباريات البطولة الحالية والذي يمثل الصدمة الأولى في هذه البطولة.

أما المفاجأة الأولى الحقيقية في البطولة فكانت في مستوى المنتخب المصري وإصرار المنتخب العراقي حيث نال الفريقان إشادة الكثيرين من متابعي البطولة وإن كان للفريق المصري نصيب الأسد من هذه الإشادة التي جاء بعضها من المدرب مارشيلو ليبي المدير الفني للمنتخب الإيطالي وبعض نجوم المنتخب البرازيلي.

ونجح المنتخب المصري في أن يكون ندا قويا وعنيدا للمنتخب البرازيلي المكتظ بالنجوم وخسر الفريق المصري 3/4 بشرف وبصعوبة بالغة وعن طريق ضربة جزاء مثيرة للجدل في الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة.

لكن الهزيمة على مستوى النتيجة قابلها نصرا معنويا كبيرا لأن أحفاد الفراعنة وضعوا معيارا جديدا في البطولة فالفوز لا يأتي عن طريق الشهرة أو السمعة الكروية ولكن يأتي أيضا بالجهد والعرق داخل الملعب وبالفعل كان الفريق المصري قريبا من تحقيق الفوز لكنه فشل في ذلك في نهاية اللقاء.

أما المنتخب العراقي فأكد من خلال التعادل السلبي مع نظيره الجنوب أفريقي في المباراة الافتتاحية للبطولة أنه استعاد كثيرا من إصراره وحماسه الذي كان أهم أسلحته لإحراز لقب كأس آسيا عام 2007 .

ولكن ما زال المنتخب العراقي بحاجة على العديد من التعديلات على يد مديره الفني الصربي بورا ميلوتينوفيتش إذا أراد الفريق الاستمرار في البطولة.

أما المنتخب الأسباني فأكد بالفعل أنه المرشح الأقوى للفوز بلقب البطولة لأنه لا يملك السمعة الكروية فقط بصفته بطل أوروبا أو متصدر التصنيف العالمي لمنتخبات اللعبة وإنما لأنه يمتلك المقومات لتحقيق ذلك ومنها مهارات وإمكانيات لاعبيه الفنية والبدنية والتي ظهرت بوضوح في مباراتهم أمام نيوزيلندا والتي حقق فيها الفريق الفوز 5/صفر بأقل مجهود.

وفشل المنتخب البرازيلي في الظهور بالمستوى المتوقع منه رغم أنه حضر إلى جنوب أفريقيا بعدما تلقى دفعة معنوية رائعة من فوزه على أوروجواي 4/صفر في مونتيفيديو وعلى باراجواي 2/1 في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

وأشارت صحيفة "ذي ستار" التي تصدر في جوهانسبرج إلى ذلك في عددها اليوم عندما ذكرت في عنوانها عن مباراة الفريق مع نظيره المصري أمس الاثنين "البرازيل فشلت في ترك انطباع جيد في أولى مبارياتها".

ولم يكن المنتخب الإيطالي بطل العالم أفضل حالا من نظيره البرازيلي حيث استهل مسيرته في البطولة بفوز صعب على نظيره الأمريكي 3/1 عن طريق الفارق في الخبرة أمام المنتخب الأمريكي الذي يتسم بالشباب.

وساعد المنتخب الإيطالي في ذلك النقص العددي في صفوف المنتخب الأمريكي لطرد أحد لاعبيه في الشوط الأول حيث تقدم المنتخب الأمريكي في الشوط الأول رغم النقص العددي في صفوفه ثم رد المنتخب الإيطالي بثلاثة أهداف جميعها في الشوط الثاني.

والشيء المؤكد هو أنه من الصعب إصدار الحكم النهائي على البطولة أو المشاركين فيها بعد الجولة الأولى لكن من المنتظر أن تشهد البطولة الحالية مفاجآت عديدة بعدما فتح المنتخب المصري الطريق أمام الفرق الأقل شهرة لتشكيل خطورة على الفرق العريقة

----------

